# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أثر الإيمان بالملائكة على المؤمن

## أم علي طويلبة علم

الإيمان بالملائكة له ثمار طيبة على المؤمن وأثر في تصحيح سلوكه وأخلاقه وأعماله منها :

1- زيادة اليقين بتفرد الرب تعالى بمعاني الربوبية بالخلق والملك والتدبير .
2- تعظيم الله سبحانه وتعالى وحمده وشكره على كماله في أسمائه و صفاته و أفعاله الذي خلق الملائكة التي لا يحصيها إلا هو فهي تمتاز باجسامها العظيمة وقدراتها الفائقة ورتب لهم أعمالهم الخاصة ووظائفهم المعينة فهذا فيه دليل على علم الله الواسع وقدرته التامة ومشيئته التامة وغير ذلك من الأسماء والصفات ..
3- الإيمان بأن الملائكة على صلة بالانسان تكوينا وايجادا وحفظا توحي للانسان بأهميته وقيمته .
4- حمدلله وشكره على تكريمه لبني آدم وعنايته بهم حيث وكل بهم الملائكة بدء بتكوينهم إلى استقرارهم في أحد الدارين .
5- العلم باخلاقهم وعبادتهم المتنوعة مما يبعث في قلب المؤمن محبتهم والبعد عن الذنوب والفسق والنفاق والكفر لئلا يتعرض لبغضهم ولعنهم ، الحرص على عبادة الله اقتداءا بالملائكة وتعرضا لاستغفارهم و تأمينهم ، تجنب الأقوال والأفعال التي يحرم بسببها العبد من معية الملائكة مثل الكلاب والصور والروائح الكريهة ..

----------


## فهدة

أحسنتِ زادك الله علما.. أوجزتِ وأفدتِ ، فما أعظم آثار الإيمان بهذا الركن الجليل من أركان الإيمان ؛ إنها لآثار عظيمة ؛ حري بكل مسلم أن يستشعرها جنانه وتترجمها أركانه.. والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------

